# LED Behind the LCD: Understanding LED-Backlit HDTVs



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

What are all these "LED televisions" we keep hearing about?



> *Digital Trends*
> by Nick Mokey
> 
> With the crop of LED-backlit HDTVs announced at this year's Consumer Electronics Show finally starting to hit the streets in force, it's a question we hear a lot from budding home theater shoppers. Blame the acronyms. While yesterday's consumers had to make a simple choice between CRT and rear-projection television sets, today's consumers are confronted with plasma, LCD, DLP, OLED, and laser televisions. And now, the age-old term LED has been stirred into the mix. Let's take a look at what those three magic letters mean, how they apply to televisions, and why you might want to consider buying one.
> ...


Complete Article @ DIGITAL*TRENDS*.com


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That's a great article and goes a long way toward helping dispel the myth. Still, I have to say that in my opinion 90% of the difference in all HD displays is lost on 90% of the people. I advise people to get the cheapest TV that looks great to them (after turning the brightness down a little bit if possible and checking the viewing angle.) Too many folks are brand-conscious or hung up on acronyms and numbers that have no effect on their own viewing experience.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I've said this for a while but it appears the advertising authority in the UK agrees with me and has banned the LED TV adds from appearing in their current form. I've personally fielded questions about "the new TV tech that Samsung has out" from a bunch of people and some are so convinced that it's actually a new display panel technology that they argue with me until I show them the fine print that spells it out. Personally I think the FTC should take a similar stance in the US and make them change the adds to kill the confusion.

http://www.tomsguide.com/us/UK-Samsung-LED-Tv-Ads,news-4571.html


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Nonsense!

If we, as a society, apply such mindless logic to technology across the board, it will retard technological advancement and limit the development of new and better electronic products.

Given the choice (and we should be) between florescent backlighting and LED backlighting, knowledgeable buyers who can justify the cost differential will go LED every time.

If you're really that concerned about saving energy, put up a clothes line, turn off all unnecessary lighting and try cutting your driving speed in half.

Until then, don't tell me what to buy.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm with Stuart on this one. I kept my 40" HD CRT for a long time. Last Christmas I got a new TV and I went and picked one out that I liked on the shelf then ordered it.

Thanks for the article Nick. I was wondering what the LED TV was all about!


----------



## jbeskow (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for the article. I have been following the LED lit LCD TVs for awhile waiting for them to come down in price. I really like the LG LH90 for the price and features including 240Hz and local dimming. I have seen the 47" version for $1600 on sale and hope to get an even better deal on it around Thanksgiving. I like that advertisers and retailers distinguish between the LED lit and fluorescent lit LCD TVs. A big screen TV can cost $150 or more a year to operate on average so saving 40% over the 10 year or more life span of the TV can pay for itself in energy cost not to mention environmental costs if your electricity source is coal.

I'm all for technology that will bring a better picture while also requiring less energy consumption and eventually if you are patient the prices will come down. The LG LED 240Hz version is around the same price of the regular LCD 120Hz from last year.


----------



## jbkusa (Sep 21, 2009)

With all of the interference issues I have seen about the LCD and the new 722k IR remotes, do you think that LED would eliminate the interference problems?


----------

